# To arms! To arms! To (flabby) arms!



## ManOWar (Nov 9, 2006)

*My partner's arms are huge.

They are (almost) football-sized.

They are completely flabby--no muscle tone at all.

They fold over at the elbows.

They are like big, soft breasts.

To be kneaded, admired, kissed, felt up, bitten.

When she's on her back and we're together-together, I place her arms above her head. Starting with her fingers, I slide both my hands down her entire body. I start with her fat, flabby, huge, jiggly arms, gliding down the sides of her relatively-skinny torso, and graduating to her triple-queen sized hips and over the sides of her swollen thighs. Drives me out of my mind. 

She is such a big, fat, flabby girl, and I love big, fat, flabby girls.

Her breasts are 38DD, and if I had to guess, I'd say her arms are the same.

Yummmmmm...*


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd like to second the motion on the love for the flabby arms.


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 9, 2006)

SHe sounds like quite the woman You are a lucky guy indeed :wubu:  



ManOWar said:


> *My partner's arms are huge.
> 
> They are (almost) football-sized.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shala (Nov 9, 2006)

biackrlng said:


> SHe sounds like quite the woman You are a lucky guy indeed :wubu:


Sounds like she's quite lucky herself. Manowar is such a romantic.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 9, 2006)

I find that a woman's arms incredibly sexy, especially when they're big and fleshy.

Arms and bellybuttons, two of my favorite features!

Brenda


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 9, 2006)

Arms, yay!

View attachment am_jeans.jpg


View attachment lime_arm.jpg


View attachment zeb_arms.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

bah! i was going to post mine, but AM just fully outdid me by such a longshot it's totally pointless, now. 
bravo.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> bah! i was going to post mine, but AM just fully outdid me by such a longshot it's totally pointless, now.
> bravo.



Oh no, all arms are good arms..... toss 'em up there!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2006)

NO ONE could top AnnMarie's spectacularly lovely and goddessy arms! :wubu: :bow: 

That is truly what lovely fat arms should look like! (Well, one way they should look, and it's hot!) 

But Elle, this is all so disappointing, especially to us creepy anonymous webguy fatgirl fans who lust after delicious flabby armage (not to mention your equally creepy fat websisters who lust after such arms as well.) Mightn't you change your mind and unleash your army beauty?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 10, 2006)

I love my arms  I love getting them kissed  hehe. My girl Alica... men on this site would drool over her... and her arms  But shes so shy about her weight and especially arms. It makes me sad. Im trying to get her to join DIMS, since it did wonders for me 
Sasha


----------



## elle camino (Nov 10, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> NO ONE could top AnnMarie's spectacularly lovely and goddessy arms! :wubu: :bow:
> 
> That is truly what lovely fat arms should look like!


exactly why i'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> exactly why i'm going to leave it at that.



Nonsense! It's YOUR arms we love, Elle! AnnMarie was just a troll, don't pay her any mind.


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> *When she's on her back and we're together-together, I place her arms above her head. Starting with her fingers, I slide both my hands down her entire body. I start with her fat, flabby, huge, jiggly arms, gliding down the sides of her relatively-skinny torso, and graduating to her triple-queen sized hips and over the sides of her swollen thighs. Drives me out of my mind.*



This is very sexy, which ever side of the equation one is on.

AM, you are truly a beautiful, gorgeous woman, inside and out. I think a certain someone is _completely_ insane, is all I can say.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 10, 2006)

You are gorgeous, AM! And yes, Tina, we do think you're crazy, but we love you anyway.


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, good. Better that than to be thought of as crazy and _un_loved.  Sending you some crazy love back -- along with a couple of birds (loons, I think...).


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 10, 2006)

my arms have gotten really flabby since i started gaining. they even giggle now!!


----------



## tink977 (Nov 10, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I'd like to second the motion on the love for the flabby arms.



Wow!!!!! I have HUGE arms! I didn't know there was such a love for them....I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## ManOWar (Nov 10, 2006)

tink977 said:


> Wow!!!!! I have HUGE arms! I didn't know there was such a love for them....I'll keep that in mind.


*
You...have...no...idea...

Or maybe you do---now!  *


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> This is very sexy, which ever side of the equation one is on.
> 
> AM, you are truly a beautiful, gorgeous woman, inside and out. I think a certain someone is _completely_ insane, is all I can say.




Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> NO ONE could top AnnMarie's spectacularly lovely and goddessy arms! :wubu: :bow:
> 
> That is truly what lovely fat arms should look like! (Well, one way they should look, and it's hot!)
> 
> But Elle, this is all so disappointing, especially to us creepy anonymous webguy fatgirl fans who lust after delicious flabby armage (not to mention your equally creepy fat websisters who lust after such arms as well.) Mightn't you change your mind and unleash your army beauty?



Awww, thanks Russ... you're always there with a nice word or 20! 

And it was so nice to hear I'll ignore you calling me a troll so soon after! lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You are gorgeous, AM! And yes, Tina, we do think you're crazy, but we love you anyway.



Thank you, beautiful girl.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2006)

I think I have one good arm pic.....and then one that shows how flabby the front of them are.

I love showing them off...

They've got nothing on AnnMarie's..but here are mine 

View attachment 11248


View attachment 11249


View attachment 11250


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

Misty, you look fabulous! I particularly love the sassiness of the last one, and the top you're wearing. Lovely.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> Misty, you look fabulous! I particularly love the sassiness of the last one, and the top you're wearing. Lovely.


Thank you  I absolutely love that top. I just hope I get another wear out of it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Arms, yay!
> 
> View attachment 11209
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I think I have one good arm pic.....and then one that shows how flabby the front of them are.
> 
> I love showing them off...
> 
> ...



You have the loveliest smile- that's what I think every time I see your pics


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have the loveliest smile- that's what I think every time I see your pics


Thank you...I like to think of it as my best feature..with my tummy a close second


----------



## bigbob10000 (Nov 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Arms, yay!
> 
> View attachment 11209
> 
> ...





AnnMarie, you have a pair of the most sexy arms on the planet!
Your killing me.
And I'm suppose to be a nice guy? yuck


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2006)

*God bless angel wings and elbow dimples!!

 *


----------



## Carrie (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, what the hell, I've never posted a pic in one of these "ode to a body part" threads, so why not try something new. (Apologies for the blurriness).


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 12, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE when a big girl wears one of those tight-fit shirts with the short short sleeves that squeeze her big arms. BBW arms are the greatest!


----------



## GPL (Nov 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh, what the hell, I've never posted a pic in one of these "ode to a body part" threads, so why not try something new. (Apologies for the blurriness).




You have got some beautiful arms Carrie:wubu: 
Thank you for posting!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## wabullets (Nov 12, 2006)

Got to love those great double bicep poses by Carrie and Ann Marie!!!:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> AnnMarie said:
> 
> 
> > Arms, yay!
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2006)

bigbob10000 said:


> AnnMarie, you have a pair of the most sexy arms on the planet!
> Your killing me.
> And I'm suppose to be a nice guy? yuck



LOL..... there's nothing wrong with being nice!!! 

I'll just call you a bastard from now on, build up your street cred'.


----------



## SummerG (Nov 12, 2006)

2 sets of wings!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Nov 13, 2006)

Flabby arms? Check.


----------



## Caine (Nov 13, 2006)

Now I gotta say, love the arms, thats where you know a big girl is at least a bit healthy, the muscle sticks out and you can see, plus, its a soft squishy part that always feels nice to have your hands on!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 13, 2006)

ebony that first picture is STUNNING!


also:


----------



## GPL (Nov 13, 2006)

SummerG said:


> 2 sets of wings!




Hey Summer 

That dress looks fantastic on you, babe!
You are so pretty...

Thanks for sharing, GPL.


----------



## GPL (Nov 13, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Flabby arms? Check.



I start to smile everytime I see a pic of you smiling 
Such a great smile 

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## ManOWar (Nov 13, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Flabby arms? Check.
> 
> ]


*
May I say you have DELICIOUS-looking arms---and accented by extra-sexy stretch marks surrounding them?  Thanks for posting that!*


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 13, 2006)

This thread reminds me of a Brendan Frasier movie called Monkeybone. It's a very goofy, not-great movie about a guy who created a cartoon character that got out of hand. The tie-in is how the character came to be....from his memories of sitting in class watching his teacher's "wings" move as she taught, which caused a *ahem*...reaction...and he named it Monkeybone. (Not to make light of the gentlemen's love of fat arms...I just couldn't help remembering the movie )

My contribution:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 13, 2006)

i love a woman with big soft "angel wings" wonderful for cuddling ^_^


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 13, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Flabby arms? Check.


Ok..Kuddos to the arms honey..but OMG..I'm loving the butt..in a non-lesbian kinda way


*sigh* I wish I had a butt..alas..all my junk is under the hood


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 13, 2006)

Praise me to Man O War for bringing this up. I...LOVE...big, round, soft, fat arms. They are just as gorgeous as any breast, butt cheek, or belly that I've ever touched. I LOVE the sensation of a pair of fat, billowy arms wrapping around my upper torso, and I love to be able to reach and squeeze handfuls of soft, sensual upper arm fat whenever I'm on top. In the heat of passion, I NEED to be on top...to feel the belly resisting me as I thrust harder and harder, and also, to reach out and grab those lovely round arms!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..Kuddos to the arms honey..but OMG..I'm loving the butt..in a non-lesbian kinda way
> 
> 
> *sigh* I wish I had a butt..alas..all my junk is under the hood


anywaher eis good for me haha


----------



## sean7 (Nov 13, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ebony that first picture is STUNNING!
> 
> 
> also:




nice pic elle, esp. with the dress draping off your shoulder. what's the tat of?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 13, 2006)

naked fat showgirl, of course.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 13, 2006)

elle camino said:


> naked fat showgirl, of course.


:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the closest thing I have to a naked arm pic. Big is an arm guy, and he's never complained.


----------



## biggie (Nov 14, 2006)

Nope, not complaining at all.

A cute favorite moment was when we were lying in bed together, and you reached over my head to get the remote, and your arm brushed my face even though you were reaching upwards.

Nummy!

:smitten: 



Tina said:


> This is the closest thing I have to a naked arm pic. Big is an arm guy, and he's never complained.


----------



## Shala (Nov 14, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Praise me to Man O War for bringing this up. I...LOVE...big, round, soft, fat arms. They are just as gorgeous as any breast, butt cheek, or belly that I've ever touched. I LOVE the sensation of a pair of fat, billowy arms wrapping around my upper torso, and I love to be able to reach and squeeze handfuls of soft, sensual upper arm fat whenever I'm on top. In the heat of passion, I NEED to be on top...to feel the belly resisting me as I thrust harder and harder, and also, to reach out and grab those lovely round arms!


Damn.....it just got really hot in here.:eat2:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 14, 2006)

im more of a fan of lettingthe belly rest on me ^_~


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

biggie said:


> Nope, not complaining at all.
> 
> A cute favorite moment was when we were lying in bed together, and you reached over my head to get the remote, and your arm brushed my face even though you were reaching upwards.
> 
> ...



I remember that. You kissed the overhang.   :kiss2:


----------



## bigbob10000 (Nov 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL..... there's nothing wrong with being nice!!!
> 
> I'll just call you a bastard from now on, build up your street cred'.




AWW you are wonderful! I have street cred now. LOL

Watchout all women BigBob is no longer a "nice guy" (friend material). (this is hillarious)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 14, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> anywaher eis good for me haha


well..if you're a belly man..give me a call

1-800-hot-phat

LOL


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

pale-tastic!! they certainly aren't as fab as those posted before me, but here goes:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Nov 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> I remember that. You kissed the overhang.   :kiss2:



You two are just too cute!


----------



## bigbob10000 (Nov 14, 2006)

supersoup said:


> pale-tastic!! they certainly aren't as fab as those posted before me, but here goes:





Very nice arms!


----------



## ManOWar (Nov 14, 2006)

supersoup said:


> pale-tastic!! they certainly aren't as fab as those posted before me, but here goes:




*Oh, yes, they are fab! Freckles on fat, fluffy arms are the like jimmies on ice cream cone!*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 14, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> This thread reminds me of a Brendan Frasier movie called Monkeybone. It's a very goofy, not-great movie about a guy who created a cartoon character that got out of hand. The tie-in is how the character came to be....from his memories of sitting in class watching his teacher's "wings" move as she taught, which caused a *ahem*...reaction...and he named it Monkeybone. (Not to make light of the gentlemen's love of fat arms...I just couldn't help remembering the movie )



I remember that movie, how interesting! Maybe I'll see it--I love collecting lil bits of non-neg fat stuff in random flix.

I also often think of that eulogy scene in _Mr. Saturday Night_; don't love that film, but in that scene BCrystal's talking about how safe and comforted he felt in his mother's big arms (she had just died). I found that moving.

Okay, back to the droolin.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I also often think of that eulogy scene in *Mr. Saturday Night*



That was a beautiful scene. After being such a jackass for most of the movie, he delivered such a touching speech...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 14, 2006)

supersoup said:


> pale-tastic!! they certainly aren't as fab as those posted before me, but here goes:



Nonsense, you look ADORABLE! And finally...you've managed to post an image that's right side up  .

You look good, thanks to you for posting as well as to my buddies Summer and Elle Camino and everyone else!!


----------



## love dubh (Nov 14, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ebony that first picture is STUNNING!
> 
> 
> also:



YOU HAVE SHEL SILVERSTEIN CHARACTERS ON YOUR ARM!!!!

I must tell you, I found where the side walk ends. It's in New Jersey. 

ETA: Wait. No, you don't.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 14, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> YOU HAVE SHEL SILVERSTEIN CHARACTERS ON YOUR ARM!!!!



Holy shit...now that's a name I haven't heard in almost TWENTY YEARS..."SISTER FOR SAAALLLLLLLEEEE!!!"

I've got an audio tape of him reading some of his poetry buried somewhere in the house...


----------



## HugKiss (Nov 14, 2006)

They are like marshmallow fluff. LOL

HugKiss :kiss2: 

View attachment Labor Day 2006 002_edited.jpg


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 14, 2006)

Ergh...and I'll be missing a hug from those arms this weekend...enjoy the NJ bash!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ebony that first picture is STUNNING!
> 
> 
> also:



Not extremely flabby, but nonetheless very very nice.

Plus a supercute pose earns extra cool points.


----------



## HugKiss (Nov 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Ergh...and I'll be missing a hug from those arms this weekend...enjoy the NJ bash!


Thanks Bruce.. you will be missed. I so wanted to hear you sing karaoke!

HugKiss :kiss2:

http://luvbytes.fortunecity.com/njbash.html


----------



## GPL (Nov 15, 2006)

supersoup said:


> pale-tastic!! they certainly aren't as fab as those posted before me, but here goes:




You are such a cutie, hun!:wubu: 
I like your red hair and pretty face and of course your arms are great!
Thank you for posting.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 15, 2006)

supersoup said:


> pale-tastic!! they certainly aren't as fab as those posted before me, but here goes:



There are very cute!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 15, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> Thanks Bruce.. you will be missed. I so wanted to hear you sing karaoke!
> 
> HugKiss :kiss2:
> 
> http://luvbytes.fortunecity.com/njbash.html



I'm not a song n dance man...I'm a fat arms nibblin' man!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2006)

HugKiss is a gorgeous woman.... and Soup is always adorable  


I always hate feeling left out of the fun so here goes


----------



## HugKiss (Nov 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I'm not a song n dance man...I'm a fat arms nibblin' man!!


Are you *SURE* you can't make it to the bash? :batting:

HugKiss :kiss2: 

View attachment Black071704.jpg


----------



## HugKiss (Nov 15, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> HugKiss is a gorgeous woman.... and Soup is always adorable


What a sweet thing to say. Thank you. 
I only wish I had Green Eyes, too.

Great shots btw!

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 15, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> Are you *SURE* you can't make it to the bash? :batting:
> 
> HugKiss :kiss2:



Ergh...go to the bash, or take mom and sis out to dinner for their birthdays...go to the bash, or take mom and sis out to dinner for their birthdays...

You're KILLIN' me, babe...KILLIN' me!! At least get plenty of sexy fat arms pics of all who I miss at the bash, then I'll feel REAL guilty if I miss the next one!!


----------



## HugKiss (Nov 15, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Ergh...go to the bash, or take mom and sis out to dinner for their birthdays...go to the bash, or take mom and sis out to dinner for their birthdays...
> 
> You're KILLIN' me, babe...KILLIN' me!! At least get plenty of sexy fat arms pics of all who I miss at the bash, then I'll feel REAL guilty if I miss the next one!!


You got it! I'll post this over on the Bash board, too.

Have a wonderful time with your family. You will be missed!

HugKiss :kiss2:

PS: One more for the road! 

View attachment Animalprint.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 15, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> They are like marshmallow fluff. LOL
> 
> HugKiss :kiss2:



Look at you you siren goddess! Betty Paige eat your heart out.


----------



## HugKiss (Nov 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Look at you you siren goddess! Betty Paige eat your heart out.



Right back at you! Can't wait for Karaoke Friday night!

Huggles,

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## Shala (Nov 15, 2006)

Ever notice how ultra-soft the skin on the haging part of your arms are? Every night I lay my head against it to feel the cool softness there.....and fall fast asleep.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

this is the only photo I have that shows off my arms. I know it isn't great.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 16, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> this is the only photo I have that shows off my arms. I know it isn't great.



Nonsense! Your boyfriend is very fortunate to cuddle up with that beautiful softness!


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 16, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Nonsense! Your boyfriend is very fortunate to cuddle up with that beautiful softness!



lol, thanks. when I get one, I'll let you know.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 17, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> this is the only photo I have that shows off my arms. I know it isn't great.



It's great!


----------



## cliffsurfer (Nov 19, 2006)

I just adore big, soft (flabby) arms. The dimpled ones that look like cellulite and are so damn sexy. I know many girls are embarrassed, but for me it's a big turn on. Just one man's opinion.

cliffsurfer


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Nov 19, 2006)

I LOVE big women with flabby arms. Of course, it also helps if they have nice, pendulous breasts and fluffy hips to go with the flabby arms.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 20, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> lol, thanks. when I get one, I'll let you know.


i'd love to cuddle up with it, but you knwo that already =P


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 20, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> i'd love to cuddle up with it, but you knwo that already =P


thank you.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 20, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> thank you.


  :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## bigbob10000 (Jun 29, 2008)

WOW, there are some GREAT arms in this thread.


Thanks for sharing Ladys

BigBob10000


----------



## Naturally Fat (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. I've always hated my flabby arms. I'll have to reconsider.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Oct 3, 2008)

There have to be more wonderfully plump arms out there. And elbow dimples.


BigBob10000


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 4, 2008)

Well the only picture I have of my arms just now is this one, and its not the tops but anyhoo, I'll post it!


----------



## bexy (Oct 4, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Well the only picture I have of my arms just now is this one, and its not the tops but anyhoo, I'll post it!



cuteness!!!


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 4, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Well the only picture I have of my arms just now is this one, and its not the tops but anyhoo, I'll post it!



Aww, so cute :happy:


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> Aww, so cute :happy:




Aww many thanks...I'll pay ya later


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 4, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Aww many thanks...I'll pay ya later



Hey now, I'm posting on my own free will here. 


(Although payments of cheese probably won't be turned away  )


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> Hey now, I'm posting on my own free will here.
> 
> 
> (Although payments of cheese probably won't be turned away  )



LOL a shared cheese fetish! I'll deliver it myself!!!


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 4, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> LOL a shared cheese fetish! I'll deliver it myself!!!



Oohhh! YAY!


----------



## jeff7005 (Oct 4, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Well the only picture I have of my arms just now is this one, and its not the tops but anyhoo, I'll post it!



soooooo sexy :smitten:


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Oct 4, 2008)

My Arms are the double decker fold Kind. UMMMM Now that I look at the picture my arms are way bigger than my boobs.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 4, 2008)

I realized that the pict I took for hair ideas shows my chubby arm pretty good...so I'll post it here too


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 4, 2008)

chunkeymonkey said:


> My Arms are the double decker fold Kind. UMMMM Now that I look at the picture my arms are way bigger than my boobs.




Chunky...that's a great photo!!!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 4, 2008)

jeff7005 said:


> soooooo sexy :smitten:


Thank you


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Well the only picture I have of my arms just now is this one, and its not the tops but anyhoo, I'll post it!



What an atmospheric and beautiful photo-pinkylou,you are so adorable!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 6, 2008)

I haaaate my upper arms.


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2008)

chunkeymonkey said:


> UMMMM Now that I look at the picture my arms are way bigger than my boobs.



You do realize that on this thread, that qualifies as bragging? 

And thanks to all the ladies who have been so kind as to share their pics!


----------



## bexy (Oct 6, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I haaaate my upper arms.



I did too babe, until about 8 months ago and I had a formal to go to...I knew the dress would be spoilt by wearing a shrug or throw and just thought sod it...theyre only arms!!

And now if I want to go sleevless I do..


A scan of my formal pic...


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Oct 7, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Chunky...that's a great photo!!!


Thankyou Beautiful badkitty.



edx said:


> You do realize that on this thread, that qualifies as
> bragging?
> And thanks to all the ladies who have been so kind as to share their pics!


LOL MONKEY never brags 
well its a good thing I am not putting this on the "sagging boobs that hang as far as the belly thread."


bexylicious said:


> I did too babe, until about 8 months ago and I had a formal to go to...I knew the dress would be spoilt by wearing a shrug or throw and just thought sod it...theyre only arms!!
> 
> And now if I want to go sleevless I do..
> 
> ...



That is one sexy Bexy


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 14, 2008)

Flabby flabby flab! 

View attachment lol.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Flabby flabby flab!



Girl, you are hot cakes on a stick!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I realized that the pict I took for hair ideas shows my chubby arm pretty good...so I'll post it here too



Glam glam glam! Love the picture.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I did too babe, until about 8 months ago and I had a formal to go to...I knew the dress would be spoilt by wearing a shrug or throw and just thought sod it...theyre only arms!!
> 
> And now if I want to go sleevless I do..
> 
> ...



I love that look Bexy.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Girl, you are hot cakes on a stick!



Well, I've never had it put quite that way.


----------



## Caine (Oct 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Girl, you are hot cakes on a stick!



I second this motion only cause Lilly said it better than I can!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 14, 2008)

Caine said:


> I second this motion only cause Lilly said it better than I can!



:wubu:

You're all too kind.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 30, 2008)

Bummmmmmp!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 30, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Flabby flabby flab!



I want this tank top! Where did you get it?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I want this tank top! Where did you get it?



Lane Bryant!
=D


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 30, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Lane Bryant!
> =D



Something tells me they aren't selling it anymore. I just went there a few days ago and didn't see it. It's super cute though! [& so is that picha of you!]


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Something tells me they aren't selling it anymore. I just went there a few days ago and didn't see it. It's super cute though! [& so is that picha of you!]



We have just a few on our clearance rack.

And thank you, ma'am.


----------

